

Show HN: Boards for Trello - My Chrome Extension Side Project - paulferrett
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/boards-for-trello/eknhddnoflchkcccjgdddmnimjggiona

======
paulferrett
This is a side project of mine, and came from a need to quickly open any of my
Trello Boards without having to manually create a bookmark each time I created
a new Board. I'd love to hear your feedback and if you use Trello and find the
extension useful it'd be great if you could share it!

